# Great saw, upgrade fence ASAP!



## AUBrian (Feb 1, 2011)

I looked at one of these a while back, and seems like a few people mentioned that because of how the trunnion is mounted, it tended to lost its square when the height of the blade is adjusted. Have you experienced that?


----------



## slickSqueegie (Oct 8, 2011)

No, not at all. out of the factory the trunnion was off. After initial adjustment, I have had no problems with it.
as a matter of fact I made this piece with it.
notice the the joints on the wallnut frame. I didnt change the blade bevel, I flipped the piece on edge, changed the miter angle and raised the blade for all the cuts. Everything lined up perfectly. I have no gaps and after the frame glue up, the frame sat completely flat.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

blade to miter slot was off on my rigid 4512 and adjusting the trunnions were harder for me…i followed a review by Furnitude on the rigid 4512 and had to use a clamp also…it did work and has stayed true…i did have to align the fence to blade afterwards…one thing i recently noticed is when you adjust the height of the blade and re-tighten the nob,if you tighten it to tight the back of the blade moves towards the fence…i'm just now careful not to overtighten this…anybody else notice this?...for my very first saw it has been lots of fun and i just finished building the Weekend Workbench from Woodsmith and all cuts and ripping have been square…


----------



## slickSqueegie (Oct 8, 2011)

blade to slot was off on mine as well.. I had no problems squaring the trunnion. I found it extremely easy. After you align the blade to slot everything else needs alignment as well. I found the fence to be an extreme pain in the bum to align. any part of it was a pain in the bum! They had to send me a new fence as well as front rails! The fence is absolute $HlT. aside from the fence being garbage this saw has my vote. I have no problems with it going out of square (that i have noticed) with any elevation of the blade.

How was your luck with the miter gauge? 
Mine had a ton of play in the slot! they had to send me a R4511 gauge with adjustment set screws. but I dont even use that one! The saw has good power! and runs smooth and true! just get rid of that damned fence system! Hate it!


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

my miter gauge was fine…i did adjust it square to the blade…the two piece rails worked out okay except were the front fence moves over the area were the rails come together,it clicks,which other rigid 4512 users have reported.i basically filed that area smooth as i could and now the clicking sound is just about gone.again this is my first table saw and i spent some time aligning and rechecking everything which helped me get to know the saw.it appears to be performing well with repeated accurate cuts and i can't wait until i start my next project.


----------



## americancanuck (Apr 4, 2011)

having recently upgraded from my first ts a Ryobi to the rigid I feel like I have gone to heaven. All of my work has improved and is much easier to do. I do have the same problems everyone else seems to have with the fence. also i just don't seem to be able to get the rieving knife to work properly.


----------



## RandyH (Dec 11, 2011)

I just bought one of these a couple of days ago ! I am still setting it up (garage is very cold). So far it seems impressive for the money. I am sure it is going to be a big step up from my old, rickety, vibrating Craftsman !


----------



## slickSqueegie (Oct 8, 2011)

yeah It is quite nice to use. Upgrade your blade right away! and I mean right away.! but make a cut with some stock before you remove it so you will know what im talking about after you replace it with a real blade!
HD has the diablo rip blades on sale right now for 29 bucks.


----------

